# Roy



## lienluu (Nov 2, 2006)

Well....working at the ASPCA hospital, this was bound to happen. Here's a kitty I am fostering indefinately (until he passes away)...

His name is Roy. 

Roy has hemophilia. He was found as a tiny kitten with a ruptured eye. They performed emergency surgery to remove the eye and afterwards he needed a transfusion. At that time, they were unaware of his blood disorder and put him up for adoption. He injured his other eye in his new home and came back needing emergency surgery to remove the other eye. Once again Roy needed a blood transfusion. Since his surgery he has also had blood in his urine due to having his bladder palpated. Due to Roy's hemophilia, simple procedures and injuries can be life threatening. 

Unfortunately, Roy's life expectancy is short because of his illness. But hopefully I can make it a happy one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2006)

You are a good heart.


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2006)

What a cutie. I'm sure he'll have a good life with you, even if it's a short one.


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my god...you have email, sweets.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 2, 2006)

Roy is a gorgeous wee kitten. I'm glad he found somebody like you to love him unconditionally. Give him a big hug for me please. I just adore cats and he's a special sweetie.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2006)

As a Kat lover this breaks my heart...


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 3, 2006)

Lien Luu, 

Hope the kitty enjoys his limited time with you. From the photos it looks like he is enjoying his time. You are doing a good job out of your kindness.

Paphman910


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 3, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. it makes me all sad reading that, but at the same time I am glad that you are taking care of the kitty, and hopefully it will still have a happy remainder of his life

I am a cat person too (we have persians). Unfortunately last year we lost one of our cats. She had an eye infection, and it was so bad that it had to be removed as well. The doctor said at the time she was very healthy othewise, so the operation would be no problem, but unfortunately she never recovered and refused to eat anything after the operation. I think she was under a lot of pain and was all stressed out so she only lived for about 10 days and got weaker and weaker and finally passed away.

Thanks for sharing the pictures of Roy.

Robert


----------



## lienluu (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone  I brought Roy home today and we are all settled in. He is 4 months old and incredibly affectionate. He has been on my lap purring all afternoon.

The other two cats....well they are terrified of this new invader and have taken residence under my bed!

Here are some photos of Roy in his new crate. He has to be crated when unattended because a fall or accident could be fatal to him.

The veterinary hematologist said that hemophilia among cats is extremely rare and there are in fact, only 25 document cases of it so we are in new territory and don't really know what to expect.

Hopefully this will not happen for a while, but should he have an accident and need another transfusion, they are not sure that he would make it and will have to decide at the time if it is worth the pain. His second transfusion did not go over well and he was sick with a 106 fever for over a week.

Anyhow, hopefully happy times for a while, he's sooooo cute!


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2006)

Robert, 
Sorry to hear of your kitty's passing.  They are such treasures, our pets! 
No different than a child to me. 

Lien, I look forward to all the new stories of your kitty capers!


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 3, 2006)

Lien, looking at these pictures makes me want to hold Roy. I bet he is a great snuggler. Enjoy your time with him, and keep us informed.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 3, 2006)

He may be off to a rough start, but something tells me he just hit the kitty cat lottery 

Jon
________
Michigan dispensary


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 3, 2006)

This is the sort of thing I see and almost can't reply to. It's so sad and nice all at once. A good pet is simply the best. It breaks my heart that there's a single cat or dog out there that's not getting what it deserves. (I am a sucker for cats in particular!) Kudos to you for opening your heart to Roy; it's hard to willingly become so attached to an animal you know you may not have for the breed's expected lifetime. 

Must go hug my own kitties!


----------



## olin (Nov 6, 2006)

My Heart Goes Out To You. It Takes A Very Special Person To
Do What You Are Doing For Roy. I Recently Lost My Cat "anna"
She Was 16. Thanks For Making A Difference In Roy's Life.

Olin


----------



## lienluu (Nov 12, 2006)

Some new pictures


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 12, 2006)

He looks happy Lien.  How is he recovering after last night?


----------



## lienluu (Nov 12, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> He looks happy Lien.  How is he recovering after last night?




Well, i think he is okay. This morning there was still some blood in his mouth, but i think it may have been just residual and not fresh blood. He is eating and drinking and doing everything...


----------



## lienluu (Nov 12, 2006)

Two more pics...


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

He looks good on the couch. 

So, how are you going to update that signature frequently enough?oke:


----------



## Mark (Nov 12, 2006)

:smitten: Awwwww! I love Roy! :smitten:


----------

